

AnyPerk provides 8% off standard rates on Verizon Wireless - tarof
http://blog.anyperk.com/post/48729865302/receive-up-to-8-off-standard-rates-on-verizon?utm_source=buffer&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Buffer:%20@anyperk%20on%20twitter&buffer_share=49e35

======
rdl
How hard is it to move an existing account?

